# OT: No longer a sightings board?



## purduealum91 (Feb 5, 2007)

Up till this past week, Ive been away from TUG.  I know there used to be one.  Has it moved?

Thanks!


----------



## cp73 (Feb 5, 2007)

purduealum91 said:


> Up till this past week, Ive been away from TUG.  I know there used to be one.  Has it moved?
> 
> Thanks!



Funny you had mentioned this. I was looking for it on Friday and also couldn't find it...


----------



## Dave M (Feb 5, 2007)

It hasn't moved. It's included in the "Private Forums" near the bottom of the list of forums.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 5, 2007)

It is a private forum.  Therefore, in order to see the forum you must be both:

1) a TUG member and have the generic TUG Member password entered in your bbs profile, and

2) logged onto the bbs

See: Can't access the Sightings/Distressed forum

For future reference, answers to most of your bbs operational questions may be found via the Troubleshooting sticky thread at the top of the TUG BBS forum.


----------

